# Opinion on Tank Resealing



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

How hard is it to reseal a tank?


----------



## rtbob (Jul 18, 2010)

I rated it intermediate.

I have never attempted it myself. From the research I have done on this it is a project that would require both patience and skill. Preperation of the glass to be sealed sounds tedious but is absolutly required to insure a seal.

Then what about removing the top and bottom rims? I would think this is nothing to be rushed or you would end up with a cracked tank.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I have done it.Its not particularly hard per se,just a PITA.You have to scrape all the old off and be sure you get it all.Then you have to reapply the new.As long as you have the patience to do all that then I say go for it.Im not allowed to do any more though,lol.My husbands scared Ill cut myself pretty bad,which is is true,I get into things and dont pay attention like I should.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

majerah1 said:


> I have done it.Its not particularly hard per se,just a PITA.You have to scrape all the old off and be sure you get it all.Then you have to reapply the new.As long as you have the patience to do all that then I say go for it.Im not allowed to do any more though,lol.My husbands scared Ill cut myself pretty bad,which is is true,I get into things and dont pay attention like I should.


You sound like a cat. 

They make some good scrappers that reduce the chance for cutting your self.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hah,thats funny.Many people say im cat like.I suppose its true,they migrate to me.

And I had two of the scrapers,heh.In my case,its because i would be replacing a front on one and a side on another.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It's not really hard to reseal, but is a pain in the bummms to replace the glass. When it comes to replacing the glass sometimes its cheaper to just get another tank since you can find good deals on craigs list and all.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Yeah well this is a 150G tank that leaks, but everything else is in good condition. 200$ guessing I can talk them down considerably.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Yeah talk that sucker down, long as the glass isn't broken shouldn't to hard to reseal. Just clean off the old silicone, but make sure you don't get the blade into the seams, Then reseal. I use GE1 silicone from the hardware store, lot cheaper and is aquarium safe as it doesn't contain mold inhibitors.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

well never mind on resealing for 120$ I am getting 180 gallon tank with stand that has built in power, plumbing filter lights power heads.


----------

